# sixxs-aicci ipv6 error, " socket: protocol not supported"



## timsan (Sep 5, 2009)

hello, 

When I try to use my sixxs-aicci ipv6 tunnel (ping6), I get the following error:

ping6: socket: Protocol not supported

The kernel is a small kernel. However, if_tun, if_gif and if_faith are in kldstat. 

Would anyone have a few more ideas what I could try or test here? I set up sixxs-aiccu on another box, using the generic kernel, and it worked easily. 

ta, t.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 5, 2009)

Does 'the small kernel' include INET6?


----------



## timsan (Sep 6, 2009)

hello, 

Yes, in the kernel, there is INET6:


```
options         INET6                   # IPv6 communications protocols
```

and just for more clarity here, here is the kldstat:


```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   37 0xffffffff80100000 6ab1b8   kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff807ac000 13b98    random.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff80832000 31da     geom_md.ko
 4    1 0xffffffff80836000 386d     ugen.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff8083a000 bbe3     uart.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff80846000 576      nvram.ko
 7    2 0xffffffff80847000 18982    miibus.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff80860000 d1f0     if_bge.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff8086e000 2566     if_tap.ko
10    1 0xffffffff80871000 26fe     if_tun.ko
11    1 0xffffffff80874000 6a3ea    xfs.ko
12    1 0xffffffff808df000 10c057   zfs.ko
13    1 0xffffffff809ec000 1340     opensolaris.ko
14    1 0xffffffff809ee000 bf1      amdtemp.ko
15    1 0xffffffff809ef000 1453     firmware.ko
16    1 0xffffffff809f1000 505e     puc.ko
17    1 0xffffffff809f7000 11e4     dcons.ko
18    2 0xffffffff809f9000 20be9    crypto.ko
19    2 0xffffffff80a1a000 ee9e     zlib.ko
20    1 0xffffffff80a29000 178c     cryptodev.ko
21    4 0xffffffff80a2b000 397d     pseudofs.ko
22    2 0xffffffff80a2f000 31c0     procfs.ko
23    3 0xffffffff80a33000 1bcfb    linux.ko
24    1 0xffffffff80a4f000 36dd     linprocfs.ko
25    1 0xffffffff80a53000 b6b      linsysfs.ko
29    1 0xffffffff80a54000 1a7a     geom_ccd.ko
30    1 0xffffffff80a56000 24d6     nullfs.ko
31    1 0xffffffff80a59000 81e      if_faith.ko
32    1 0xffffffff80a5a000 29ea     if_gif.ko
```

here's the question ... does sixxs-aiccu/ipv6 on FreeBSD amd64 need anything else? 

ta, t.


----------

